# Rubrikat > Bukuri dhe estetikë >  Femrat shqiptare të paraqitshme

## BlerinaL

Tefta Tashko Koco

----------


## BlerinaL

Jozefina Topalli

----------


## ARKIA

BlerinaL!
Cdo te thote te paraqitura se nuk po e kuptoj dot.
Mos do te thuash te paraqitshme?
Gezuar!

----------


## ardis

po pse vetem keta 2gra ka shqiperia, te behesh e njohur ne shqiperi duhet te jesh shume e zonja,dhe gra si keto duhen pershendetur,por edhe ne burrat duhet qe ti ndihmojme

----------


## mia@

Nje nder aktoret me te bukura Shqiptare.

----------


## Adniram

> Jozefina Topalli


e mahnitshme eshte, e kam idhull :buzeqeshje:

----------


## mariana08

grate shqiptare jana te bukura si nga pamja e jashtme ashtu edhe nga shpirti

----------


## mariana08

ku ka gra ka lule ku ka gra ka jete ku nuk eshte gruaja segziston asgje

----------


## toni007

Eliza Dushku

----------


## mia@

Mua s'me pelqen  kjo Eliza Dushku. S'ka ndonje gje te vecante pervec trupit.

----------


## Apollyon

Eliza me duket se i ka kembet me te shkurtra se trupi. Ska ndonje gje te bukur per tu pare edhe si trup.

Kurse un do shtoja edhe nja 2 foto tjera.


*Valbona Selimllari*






*Valbona Coba*

----------


## ardis

> e mahnitshme eshte, e kam idhull


nuk i thone kot zonja e hekurt eshte edhe idhulli im

----------


## land

> Eliza me duket se i ka kembet me te shkurtra se trupi. Ska ndonje gje te bukur per tu pare edhe si trup.
> 
> *Valbona Coba*


_Pa e ditur fare se kush ka qene Eliza Dushku, qe kur kam pare per here te pare filmin "Bring it on" kam thene qe kjo vajza DUHET te jete shqiptare -ndoshta nga Mallakastra, Ballshi ose Rogozhina - aq e shemtuar ka qene ! 
Ne flasim ketu per bukuri apo per fame ?

Sa per Valbona Coba, fotografia  paska bere mekatin me te madh - Eshte nje HYJNI E VERTETE . E kam pare live dhe pa make-up fare ne fytyre. Mollezat e faqeve dhe forma e vetulles se saj jane nje mrekulli e vertete - pa marre parasysh ngjyren e syve, qe i ka si kristal blu.
Eshte nje bukuri e rralle qe asnje nuk i afrohet nga keto air-brush foto qe kane sjelle. E cuditshme - cdo femre te bukur nuk i shkoka fare make-up !!!_

----------


## Enii

Adelina me pelqen dhe pse sjam e sigurt qe disa tipare i ka natyrale dhe ska bere njecike pune plastike .. psh buzet , syte etc 
http://www.mastcelebs.net/upload/AdelinaIsmajli1.jpg

----------


## Nete

Diellza Kolgeci.

Njera nder bukuroshet e rralla shqiptare,
MIS Kosova,modele,po ashtu edhe aktore e shkelqyer ne filmin: Dashuria e bjeshkeve te nemura.

----------


## Nete



----------


## policia911

te bukura  i thoni ju ketyre more ?????

----------


## zANë

Grida Duma....dhe jo vetem e bukur  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Grida Duma....dhe jo vetem e bukur


kete griden e njef personalisht, apo kshu nga fotot?

----------


## zANë

> kete griden e njef personalisht, apo kshu nga fotot?


Personalisht jo

Foto dhe Tv :-D

Pse?

----------

